# Pheasent Chick?



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Nah, I just hunt 'em ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Most feed stores will carry a gamebird chick starter or, at the very least, have the ability to obtain it. In a captive setting it is highly unlikely that you would be able to provide sufficient supply of insects.
My suggestion would be that you not get just one chick.


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

equiniphile said:


> Nah, I just hunt 'em ;-)
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


need to raise them first though...

thanks for the info

EDIT: weve only got one egg, was a bit of a rescue mission. 
it is a matter of IF the egg is fertile, IF the egg will hatch and IF the chick survives, so... i needed the info just incase we get something!


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Pheasant chicks can raise up on normal chick starter, for chickens, and switched to gamebird feed at around 10-12 weeks. To raise from an egg, you need a proper egg incubation unit, just like raising chickens from eggs, and kept around 80 degrees steady for the first two weeks after hatching - as per my neighbor who raises peacocks when I asked her just now!

Good luck with it!


----------

